# Having trouble switching between the two apps



## troop399 (Jul 19, 2017)

I am having a lot of trouble switching between the Uber and Lyft apps on the phone while driving. Most of the time I keep the Uber app on top. But when I double click the circle and the try to tap open the Lyft app I cannot get it open before the 10 seconds expires. Especially while driving and there is no place to pull over. I can usually open Lyft if I'm stopped in a parking lot, but while driving I am losing Lyft rides and probably angering Lyft and the Lyft customers. When I try to tap the Lyft screen does not pop open right away. Any one have any suggestions? This is costing me many rides.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I dont know that there is a faster way other than practicing to get better at it.
Sounds like you have an iphone, which is what I have.

I can always make the switch when I'm running both apps, so I know it can be done.
Dont try to rush it. My guess is that maybe you're not a phone expert before Uber and lyft, so you just need practice.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I can easily switch apps without losing the ping.


Maybe your phone is too slow and you need a new phone.

The only time I miss pings due to app issues is when I'm running like 10 programs at the same time or I am stuck in the camera app on my android.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

troop399 said:


> I am having a lot of trouble switching between the Uber and Lyft apps on the phone while driving. Most of the time I keep the Uber app on top. But when I double click the circle and the try to tap open the Lyft app I cannot get it open before the 10 seconds expires. Especially while driving and there is no place to pull over. I can usually open Lyft if I'm stopped in a parking lot, but while driving I am losing Lyft rides and probably angering Lyft and the Lyft customers. When I try to tap the Lyft screen does not pop open right away. Any one have any suggestions? This is costing me many rides.


Do you get a notification alert on screen when Lyft has a ride request for you? If you click it it will switch to the Lyft app without accepting the ride.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

troop399 said:


> I am having a lot of trouble switching between the Uber and Lyft apps on the phone while driving. Most of the time I keep the Uber app on top. But when I double click the circle and the try to tap open the Lyft app I cannot get it open before the 10 seconds expires. Especially while driving and there is no place to pull over. I can usually open Lyft if I'm stopped in a parking lot, but while driving I am losing Lyft rides and probably angering Lyft and the Lyft customers. When I try to tap the Lyft screen does not pop open right away. Any one have any suggestions? This is costing me many rides.


Iphone or Android??


----------



## JonathanB715 (Jul 12, 2017)

I put both apps in the bottom of my home screen (iPhone). Push the home button once and tap the other app. I find that easier than trying to double tap and then switch.


----------



## Cliff Burton (Jul 9, 2017)

IOS on the IPhone has an "accessibility" option in the "general" setting menu. go to the "Assistivetoch" and toggle it on. This will put a virtual "home button" directly on your screen this can be moved anywhere around the edge of the screen. You can then set this button to do a list of things. I have it set to multitask only to allow me to switch between apps with a single touch; without having to double click the actual home button. It can so send up a menu of up to 8 icons that will launch different phone actions with one or 2 touches . I find it alot easier to use while driving then using the actual home button.


----------

